# Thanks to Brads Appliance repair and sales



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Gotta thank Brad for speedy service when I needed it. Yesterday I was cleaning out the ice glacier from the freezer at my office in Mary Esther and managed to puncher the coil killing the whole thing. My office filled with freon and my food was in danger. I called Brad and he was here today at 11:30 with a new one that works great and even gave me more room by double.*

*Thank you Brad.:thumbsup:*


----------

